# أختراع بسيط ولكن رائع



## أميرة الهندسة (7 أبريل 2008)

الفكرة هي وجود لمبات حساسة في أعلى الحنفية واحدة حمراء وواحدة زرقاء مسلطة على الماء الخارج من الحنفية تقوم بعكس الضوء على الماء . وطبعاً سيكون الماء أحمر أو أزرق أو مابينهما ... أكثر أحمراراً أي أكثر حرارة وأذا كان أكثر أزرقاقـًا كان أكثر برودة 




فلا داع لكي تلمس الماء لكي تتأكد إذا كانت حرارتة مناسبة


----------



## جاسم 511 (23 مايو 2009)

مشكوووره على هذا الاختراع الجميل ...


----------



## med89 (24 مايو 2009)

اختراع رائع بارك الله فيك اختي أميرة الهندسة


----------



## عيسى السيد (24 مايو 2009)

فكرة جميلة جدا و الأحلى أن اللون يتدرج بين الأحمر و الأزرق لعيطي إمكانية تقدير حرارة المي يعني يمكن من مزج اللونين مع بعض حسب نسبة البرودة و الحرارة يعطي لون يسمح للشخص أن يقدر درجة الحرارة بالنظر


----------



## معماري غزة (24 مايو 2009)

مشكور على هذه الفكرة


----------



## معماري غزة (24 مايو 2009)

بدنا جربها عندنا بغزة بس مافي امكانيات


----------



## رمق العين (28 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورررة بارك الله فيك


----------



## Arch_M (29 مايو 2009)

فكرة حلوة..هل من معلومات عن الشركة المصنعة؟


----------



## mr.planer (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركة الجميلة يا اميرة


----------



## mohtaha (31 مايو 2009)

فكره جميله بس فين نجدها


----------



## karim-iron (31 مايو 2009)

c'est une bonne idée...


----------



## العربى المهندس (1 يونيو 2009)

فكرة حلوة بس وين نلقاها


----------



## هند الدغار (2 يونيو 2009)

ياريت يقرا الفكره حد عنده امكانيه التنفيذ وانا اعرضها على عملائى فورا


----------

